# 14 Acres in southernmost northern Virginia



## Mulegirl (Oct 6, 2010)

Back in 2014, I posted this thread. Well, we're finally ready to sell!

House and land are basically still as described in that previous thread. Neighbors are all still pretty nice and easy to get along with. We did get apple trees and a little bit of other landscaping put in, but nothing more extensive. We're no longer offering the electronet or hog panels along with as they've been sent along in different directions already. There is still a nice gravel pile as well!

The cut-over area is growing up nicely; we've got a significant amount of poplar in there as well as oak and maple, so if you're interested in woodlot, this has some potential that way. The drainage is good; the house itself is at the top of a bit of a rise, so everything drains down rather than puddling anywhere.

We're planning to put the house on the market in July after getting some minor cosmetic repairs (filling in holes in the walls where we'd hung pictures, gun racks, etc.; painting) and deep cleaning. After the analysis from our real estate agent, it's looking like the asking price is going to be around $220K. If you think you might be interested or have questions, let me know!


----------



## Mulegirl (Oct 6, 2010)

A quick update: if anyone's interested, here are pictures of the outside of the area right around the house. I've not done any interior pictures because it's kind of in a state of disarray right now . . . we're about a month from moving and things aren't too neat.

https://drive.google.com/open?id=0BxuQQHC0LpIkaHlfRmgzS3dTTXM


----------



## VirginiaBeach (Feb 28, 2017)

Virginia and Hampton homes are famous for elegant beaches with pleasing atmosphere and comfortable homes in affordable prices (Virginia Beach Real Estate-757 Home) agent doing best a job in Virginia housing recently i bought a GF home through this agent.
http://www.757home.com


----------

